# April Lotto Winner



## johnmoss

Powerball was 23. So Habanolover is our winner. Congrats!

The rest of us, Be sure to post in here when you send Habanolover his winnings.

1. cubanrob19 - 
2. BDog - 
3. Stoke and Smoke - 
4. Dread - 
5. jbrown287- 
6. Reino -
7. johnmoss -
8. Habanolover -
9. OPEN
10. EricF -
11. tmajer15 -
12. ktblunden -
13. lgomez -


----------



## cubanrob19

congrats brother!!!


----------



## Dread

Congrats!


----------



## jbrown287

Congrats I will try to get mine sent out later this week when I get back home. 

Just need an addy


----------



## BDog

Congratuations Donnie! Way to go!
I'll post in this thread later in the week when winnings are on their way!


----------



## EricF

Congrats Donnie!

Should be out by this weekend!


----------



## tmajer15

Congrats Donnie, I'll get it out tomorrow.


----------



## Reino

Congrats Donnie. Will ship manana.


----------



## ktblunden

Congrats Donnie! Going in the mail today.

DC 9405 5036 9930 0058 3701 23


----------



## Reino

shipped
DC 03070020000196377430


----------



## cubanrob19

On its way ... Enjoy!

DC# 0494 2435 6110 4219 9138


----------



## lgomez

went out yesterday 
Donnie

its headed your way
DC# 9101785091401980438170


----------



## tmajer15

Congrats Donnie.. on it's way.

0496 9006 9260 4604 3264


----------



## BDog

On its way!!!!

DC 0310 2640 0002 1765 9190

Yipee!


----------



## johnmoss

Sorry for the late update. It seems I'm not allowed to be gone for a week.

1. cubanrob19 - 0494 2435 6110 4219 9138
2. BDog - 0310 2640 0002 1765 9190
3. Stoke and Smoke - 
4. Dread - 
5. jbrown287- 
6. Reino - 03070020000196377430
7. johnmoss -
8. Habanolover -
9. OPEN
10. EricF -
11. tmajer15 - 0496 9006 9260 4604 3264
12. ktblunden - 9405 5036 9930 0058 3701 23
13. lgomez - 9101785091401980438170


----------



## EricF

Congrats Donnie!!! :tu

Going out tomorrow!

DC 9405 5036 9930 0066 6569 05


----------



## Habanolover

1. cubanrob19 - Received
2. BDog - Received
3. Stoke and Smoke - 
4. Dread - 
5. jbrown287- 
6. Reino - Received
7. johnmoss -
8. Habanolover -
9. OPEN
10. EricF - Received
11. tmajer15 - Received
12. ktblunden - Received
13. lgomez - Received


----------



## johnmoss

Sorry I haven't been around to keep this updated. My health has taken a serious downturn recently. I plan to keep this going, just know that updates will probably be about once a week. And my package will be going out tomorrow.

Thanks..


----------



## jbrown287

Mine is also going out today. Work has kept me going lately. 14 straight so far......


----------



## Dread

Damn I almost completly forgot about this, this past month has been crazy. Ill get it shipped out today or tomorrow.


----------



## johnmoss

Sorry Donnie, I truly am. Here you go. 9405 5036 9930 0090 9233 94

I had my wife package it up for me and I told her exactly what to out in, plus told her to pick out a couple of others to make up for it being so late.


----------



## Habanolover

1. cubanrob19 - Received
2. BDog - Received
3. Stoke and Smoke - NOT RECEIVED
4. Dread - NOT RECEIVED
5. jbrown287 - Received
6. Reino - Received
7. johnmoss - NOT RECEIVED
8. Habanolover -
9. OPEN
10. EricF - Received
11. tmajer15 - Received
12. ktblunden - Received
13. lgomez - Received


----------

